# Is Koroseal seat material still available?



## rollfaster (Dec 25, 2018)

I have a couple of Postwar Schwinn seat tops i would like to recover useing this. Just like the stuff they used in the 40’s and 50’s.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 26, 2018)

I also used to mail pieces of the Original fabric I would harvest from the under side
edges of those seats (no fade) and mail them around the US to upholstery wholesalers
and never got a decent match


----------



## Boris (Dec 27, 2018)

Is that what the material on my seat is called?


----------



## vincev (Dec 27, 2018)

There is a company named
*Koroseal*


----------



## Boris (Dec 27, 2018)

vincev said:


> There is a company named
> *Koroseal*



Yes, it appears there is Vince. But, is the material on my seat the same material (Koroseal) that the original poster is asking about? In other words, and exactly as asked in my previous post (#3)


Boris said:


> Is that what the material on my seat is called?


----------



## vincev (Dec 27, 2018)

Boris said:


> Yes, it appears there is Vince. But, is the material on my seat the same material (Koroseal) that the original poster is asking about? In other words, and exactly as asked in my previous post (#3)



How the hell do I know ?


----------



## Boris (Dec 27, 2018)

vincev said:


> How the hell do I know ?




My mistake, it sounded like you were an expert.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 28, 2018)

This is tolex material( same stuff used to cover amplifier cabinets). It’s very similar to this. I’ll probably be getting a couple yards of this.


----------



## RustySprockets (Jan 8, 2019)

I think the original material was called Fabrikoid--produced by Dupont from nitrocellulose resin applied to cotton drill. It's been out of production for decades, but I think you're right that modern Tolex could be a convincing replacement.


----------

